

High school expels student for tweeting f-word - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57404826-71/high-school-expels-student-for-tweeting-f-word/

======
redridingnews
It's not even original. This has been tweeted by that celebrity (comedian) who
starred in the movie Bewitched. his names is Will Ferrell

